# Exo Terra prices - Shocking.



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiya
I was in my local reptile shop today having a chat with the owners when I found out Exo Terra have put there prices up again, in the last few months they've put prices up 4 times!

From when they published the last product catalogue to now prices have gone up loads. For example Exo Terra hide-out caves now cost 100% more! The largest now being (RRP) £26.00 (was £13.00 before). The Terrariums are also hugely overpriced, a 45/45/45cm is now over £100.00.

And other brands (such as Zoo-med) are, although like everything are going up, not at the same rate at Exo Terra.

Although some of there products are great, the prices are just insane!
(Sorry if this is in the wrong section feel free to move it, I didn't see a Brand section).


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

i can imagine quite a few shops not stocking these now if thats the prices!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

fardilis said:


> Hiya
> I was in my local reptile shop today having a chat with the owners when I found out Exo Terra have put there prices up again, in the last few months they've put prices up 4 times!
> 
> From when they published the last product catalogue to now prices have gone up loads. For example Exo Terra hide-out caves now cost 100% more! The largest now being (RRP) £26.00 (was £13.00 before). The Terrariums are also hugely overpriced, a 45/45/45cm is now over £100.00.
> ...



I have only seen one price rise in nearly 2years from exo terra


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Rhianna.J said:


> i can imagine quite a few shops not stocking these now if thats the prices!


So can I, the shop I was in earlier is considering this.




petman99 said:


> I have only seen one price rise in nearly 2years from exo terra


Your shop is different though.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

fardilis said:


> So can I, the shop I was in earlier is considering this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

fardilis said:


> Your shop is different though.


I'm pretty sure all shops get the same price rises lmao. If exo terra did price rises by 100% in that space of time no one would stock them, and I mean literally no one. The company would face mass boycotting. You may want to get your fairly over-exagerated facts right before you post them on the net!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

OrigamiB said:


> I'm pretty sure all shops get the same price rises lmao. If exo terra did price rises by 100% in that space of time no one would stock them, and I mean literally no one. The company would face mass boycotting. You may want to get your fairly over-exagerated facts right before you post them on the net!


I did not say that prices had gone up by 100% for everything, I said they had gone up and that one product had gone up by 100% (which it has).

Also, not all pet shops get the same prices from suppliers.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

fardilis said:


> I did not say that prices had gone up by 100% for everything, I said they had gone up and that one product had gone up by 100% (which it has).
> 
> Also, not all pet shops get the same prices from suppliers.


Most suppliers do a sliding scale when charging you
Eg the more you buy the better the deal

This is standard practice over the whole pet industry.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

fardilis said:


> Hiya
> I was in my local reptile shop today having a chat with the owners when I found out Exo Terra have put there prices up again, in the last few months they've put prices up 4 times!
> 
> From when they published the last product catalogue to now prices have gone up loads. For example Exo Terra hide-out caves now cost 100% more! The largest now being (RRP) £26.00 (was £13.00 before). The Terrariums are also hugely overpriced, a 45/45/45cm is now over £100.00.
> ...


someones pulling your leg or they have got a very dodgy supplier, the RRP on a XL hide out is still only £14 (up from £13 pre september 2011)


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> someones pulling your leg or they have got a very dodgy supplier, the RRP on a XL hide out is still only £14 (up from £13 pre september 2011)


 
This has *just* happened. All catalogues/websites etc still say £14.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

fardilis said:


> This has *just* happened. All catalogues/websites etc still say £14.


I'll believe it when I see it lol, I work in a pet shop and regularly look at the stock lists. They can't justify a price jump like that and exo Terra arnt stupid, they've been around for years. Like you said the competition is still £14


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

my local rep shop sells the 45 60 60 model for a little over £100 guess im lucky! frankly aside from price and availability exos dont have that much going for em


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

fardilis said:


> Hiya
> I was in my local reptile shop today having a chat with the owners when I found out Exo Terra have put there prices up again, in the last few months they've put prices up 4 times!
> 
> From when they published the last product catalogue to now prices have gone up loads. For example Exo Terra hide-out caves now cost 100% more! The largest now being (RRP) £26.00 (was £13.00 before). The Terrariums are also hugely overpriced, a 45/45/45cm is now over £100.00.
> ...


Most companies products are manufactured in China and due to increasing price rises from China and the sliding exchange rates, just about all product manufactures are experiencing price increases. However, According to the latest price list (Sept 2011) the XL hideout cave is has an RRP off £14.79! I think you should have a word with your supplier!!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Just got a load of Exo-Terra products today and the prices are the exact same.
Someone's talking rubbish.

EDIT: Just off the phone to one of my suppliers and they have confirmed that there are no imminent price increases.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

OrigamiB said:


> I'll believe it when I see it lol, I work in a pet shop and regularly look at the stock lists. They can't justify a price jump like that and exo Terra arnt stupid, they've been around for years. Like you said the competition is still £14





Chris Newman said:


> Most companies products are manufactured in China and due to increasing price rises from China and the sliding exchange rates, just about all product manufactures are experiencing price increases. However, According to the latest price list (Sept 2011) the XL hideout cave is has an RRP off £14.79! I think you should have a word with your supplier!!





kaimarion said:


> Just got a load of Exo-Terra products today and the prices are the exact same.
> Someone's talking rubbish.
> 
> EDIT: Just off the phone to one of my suppliers and they have confirmed that there are no imminent price increases.



Replied via PM.


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Exo-Terra is bumping their prices up no more than anyone else is.

If we wanna talk about shocking prices, let's talk about public transport in london!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Public transport everywhere!! I have seen 5 price increases 
(for the bus) in the 6 months I've lived in this house. :gasp:


I haven't noticed a price increase in exo stuff, but I hardly buy the stuff anymore. 
If everywhere started selling the stuff at 100% increase I could sell all my stuff second hand for the price I bought it at  score


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

2017 and they are at it. just heard that exo terra have notified wholesalers of latest price rises which they is the result of the exchange rate. After what is now many the hobby, and with very high prices for a lot of herp equipment that is sub shoddy quality, it surprises me that so little stuff is made in the UK.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

We don't get buses, _or_ Exo Terra stuff, round here. I'm fine with that


----------

